# 4th Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread



## T.P.

Cause everbody loves pichers.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. - Start this year's thread off by posting pics of your corn and Eagle beans.  Haven't seen a pic of them in about a month.  I'll be down at the farm next weekend and post a few pics of the only planted thing we have growing this summer - clover.  Mowed most of the remnants of cereal grains this past weekend.

Only pic I got to post today is poke weed plant that deer are browsing.  Poke weed's a strange plant in that deer don't touch the vast majority on our property but for reasons I don't understand, the ones they do decide to browse they just keep hammering till they quit growing.


----------



## Longhorn 16

This is one of my favorite threads to follow!


----------



## T.P.

3C, photobucket done cut me off, so I got to figure out how to post pics on here again.


----------



## T.P.

I took my lectrical fence down yesterday. 




According to a formula I found(17×35×32/90)this is 200 bushel corn. Does that sound right?


----------



## cr00241

Here is our Millet field. We didn't get a chance to plant it until June 19th. The top picture is a week later and the bottom one is this weekend. In a 7 day period starting the night we planted, 4.5 inches of rain fell on the millet. We have good rain and the millet is jumping. We usually do better towards the end of the first split and in October for doves around our place anyways.


----------



## mattech

Good looking pics, I can't wait to get started on ours. They were all made into loading decks, and it's gonna take alot of work.


----------



## Canuck5

T.P., that looks like 200 BPA corn!  Nice!!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

cr00241 said:


> Here is our Millet field. We didn't get a chance to plant it until June 19th. The top picture is a week later and the bottom one is this weekend. In a 7 day period starting the night we planted, 4.5 inches of rain fell on the millet. We have good rain and the millet is jumping. We usually do better towards the end of the first split and in October for doves around our place anyways.



Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Triple C

T.P. - Corn n beans are over the top!  Amazing results on the beans with the e-fence.  Now it's time to feed em.


----------



## huntlife77

*Row Spacing*

T.P., what row spacing did you plant your beans on? In the past we planted with a set of 2 row planters at 36in. This year we made a 4 row planter. We were limited on frame width and used a 25in spacing. I know Eagles recommendation when planting in high browse areas calls for a higher seed rate. Did you plant at the highest recommended rate?


----------



## T.P.

huntlife77 said:


> T.P., what row spacing did you plant your beans on? In the past we planted with a set of 2 row planters at 36in. This year we made a 4 row planter. We were limited on frame width and used a 25in spacing. I know Eagles recommendation when planting in high browse areas calls for a higher seed rate. Did you plant at the highest recommended rate?



My planter is set up on 30" rows for the simple fact it matches my tractor. I planted the beans at 160k per acre. On the fenced beans they formed a canopy quickly on 30" rows, so only one application of glyphosate was needed. The unfenced beans still haven't formed a canopy and really they need another shot of glyphosate. I've got weeds higher than the beans. The unfenced beans would probably be a good argument for a narrower row spacing.


----------



## Jeff C.

Awesome looking plots.


----------



## Canuck5

We're doing a lot of bush hogging of trails and such right now and collecting lots of "weed seeds" on the tractor and bush hog.  Before we move to a food plot, we need to sweep, wash or blow off the equipment, to keep from making weeds more of a problem in our plots.  I have enough Johnson grass to keep me going for a while.

I know we're not combining, but the thought process is still the same .... carrying a weed seed from one place to another.   It happens easy enough.

http://www.iowafarmertoday.com/staf...cle_0e5b428e-5e8d-11e2-936f-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> We're doing a lot of bush hogging of trails and such right now and collecting lots of "weed seeds" on the tractor and bush hog.  Before we move to a food plot, we need to sweep, wash or blow off the equipment, to keep from making weeds more of a problem in our plots.  I have enough Johnson grass to keep me going for a while.
> 
> I know we're not combining, but the thought process is still the same .... carrying a weed seed from one place to another.   It happens easy enough.
> 
> http://www.iowafarmertoday.com/staf...cle_0e5b428e-5e8d-11e2-936f-0019bb2963f4.html



This is as important as proper soil ph.
My neighbor never cleaned his bushhog off from one property to another. I have never had pigweed. but I do now.


----------



## Milkman

Canuck5 said:


> We're doing a lot of bush hogging of trails and such right now and collecting lots of "weed seeds" on the tractor and bush hog.  Before we move to a food plot, we need to sweep, wash or blow off the equipment, to keep from making weeds more of a problem in our plots.  I have enough Johnson grass to keep me going for a while.
> 
> I know we're not combining, but the thought process is still the same .... carrying a weed seed from one place to another.   It happens easy enough.
> 
> http://www.iowafarmertoday.com/staf...cle_0e5b428e-5e8d-11e2-936f-0019bb2963f4.html



I am convinced the much odd and end weed seed came to this area via bird seed and poultry feed.  One examples is the thistle that has invaded north Georgia.  This plant simply did not exist here until about 30 years ago.  Another example is the velvet leaf.


----------



## deep woods goat hunter

Here's a few


----------



## Gut_Pile

I like that food plot in the woods. Looks like a killer location


----------



## Broken Arrow 68

I love it when beer cans are used as measuring devices.  It's something every man can relate to.


----------



## flycastr

*Forage Soybeans*

Here is a pic of some laredo soybeans from Madison county. Planted with John Deere VanBrunt planter 1968 Vietnam era.


----------



## Milkman

That is a most mighty fine looking patch of beans you have. I dont see evidence of browse in the spot you took the photo.  How big is the field ?


----------



## flycastr

.5 Acre with a fence. The eagle beans outside the fence are hanging in there but show heavy browse pressure


----------



## Forest Grump

Milkman said:


> I am convinced the much odd and end weed seed came to this area via bird seed and poultry feed.  One examples is the thistle that has invaded north Georgia.  This plant simply did not exist here until about 30 years ago.  Another example is the velvet leaf.



If you are referring to Musk Thistle, it arrived here via the "Hay Lift" which occurred in the late 80's or early 90's (I forget the particulars); but we had a terrible drought, & folks in the Upper Midwest had a surplus, & they shared... including musk thistle. The other thistles, we've had for at least a few hundred years.


----------



## deep woods goat hunter

Broken Arrow 68 said:


> I love it when beer cans are used as measuring devices.  It's something every man can relate to.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I cut under my buckwheat yesterday. It grew off in about 60 days and was in full bloom. It looked like there was a rain coming so I replanted a second crop. Oats will follow in October


----------



## Deer Fanatic

One more from last night after the re-plant


----------



## Canuck5

flycastr said:


> Here is a pic of some laredo soybeans from Madison county. Planted with John Deere VanBrunt planter 1968 Vietnam era.



Very nice!!!!  That ole equipment is still working!!


----------



## Canuck5

Deer Fanatic said:


> One more from last night after the re-plant



Your efforts are paying off, big time!


----------



## Canuck5

Well, the more I improve the soil, the more the grass and weeds like our clover plots, but I try to keep after them and knock them back.  We've had a good amount of rain this summer which has added to the weed problem.

Medium red clover and a little Arrowleaf is all that's left, but still being used.


----------



## HuntingFool

Have some new plots I am starting. Mowed them this weekend. Going down to spray roundup this week, then wait a few weeks to plow and plant. Lets hope for rain this year. Bow season is near!!


----------



## cr00241

Here are some updated pictures from last weekend of the millet field. All this rain has helped. Won't be long now. I have seen some doves starting to fly around.


----------



## Canuck5

It must be time for a T.P. corn and soybean update???


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> It must be time for a T.P. corn and soybean update???



Been waiting on his update myself.


----------



## T.P.

Work been keeping me hopping the last few months and I haven't been to my place hardly any. I don't have any recent bean pics, though I did go down last weekend and bushhog a few lanes in my corn. The lanes didn't exactly go where I wanted to cause once I got inside I couldn't see where I was going. But they'll work. I'll get some bean pics this weekend and post them up.


----------



## Canuck5

Very nice T.P.!  I suspect the deer are in there already!?


----------



## OmenHonkey

T.P. was you drunk?


----------



## Milkman

Can you shoot that far

Looking good


----------



## Crakajak

T.P. said:


> Work been keeping me hopping the last few months and I haven't been to my place hardly any. I don't have any recent bean pics, though I did go down last weekend and bushhog a few lanes in my corn. The lanes didn't exactly go where I wanted to cause once I got inside I couldn't see where I was going. But they'll work. I'll get some bean pics this weekend and post them up.
> 
> View attachment 911511



You could make some extra money if you turn that into a corn maze for Halloween.


----------



## Triple C

T.P. - You gonna have a bunch of frustrated neighbors this fall.  All the deer will be living on your place!


----------



## T.P.

I forgot to take a pic of my beans this weekend. I had all but given up on them making any beans but this past weekend out of nowhere they were loaded down. I figured they would have made a while back. Right now they are pushing 140 days in the ground.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Brought home a dozer and put in some long hours this weekend at the property. Graded about 2 miles worth of roads as well at expanded two half acre plots to a little over an acre each. Started bush hogging some of the plots and sprayed them all to hopefully disc in two weeks with the plan being to plant end of September.

Already laying out two new plots I want to create next spring. I went ahead and got roads pushed into them so I can get the lime truck back to them in the spring.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Nice!


----------



## Canuck5

Your plan is coming together!


----------



## GeorgeShu

Always amazed at how much stuff you can do so quickly with a decent sized dozer. Well done, good luck.


----------



## Triple C

Good stuff on the dozer!


----------



## Triple C

Getting ready for fall plantings.  Mowed Aug. 6th.


Limed Aug 18th.


Sprayed gly Aug 19th.


Fertilized Aug 26th.


Had plans to plant radishes n turnips following fertilizing but soil moisture not adequate so we will plant following 1st rain which looks to be a great chance in our area on Wed - Fri.  If it rains on Wed we will plant brassicas on Thur.  Won't plant grains n clover until late Sept or early Oct.



One week after spraying plots.  We will plant into dead thatch with a one pass planter.  Spot sprayed areas we missed this past Saturday.


Tree tubes you can see in left side of pic above are growing with Yates apples we grafted in March on to B118 rootstock.  These grafts were just 6" to 9" scions.  If you've never used tree tubes they work!  Tubes are 5 ft tall and growth is out of tube since grafting in March.


----------



## Canuck5

Looking nice Triple C!  I may be down this weekend to do a few things too!


----------



## Triple C

Excellent chance of rain in forecast through the weekend.  Gonna get brassicas in the ground this week.  Usually wait until end of September or early Oct to plant rye, wheat and oats but I'm tempted to plant it all this week with the rain in the forecast.  We've never planted grains n clover this early.  What's your opinion on planting everything this week?


----------



## Canuck5

You will get your cereal grains to germinate, with moisture and grow.  Most of your clover will sit there till the temperature cools off.  Mother Nature won't let it germinate till the chance of it's success is the greatest, so if you're planting it with your cereal grains, your grains will get tall and shade out your clovers(?).  

Now, will your cereal grains get tall and to the point of not being palatable, come rifle season?  Maybe?

September is one of the driest months of the year, typically and I am always concerned about that and one of the reasons I try to wait.

Maybe hedge your bets (if you're inclined to plant) and not plant all and see where you stand, the end of September?  Worst case you'll have some fresh planted tender morsels for the deer to work on.

It's early ....... but then again, last year, I did not have any food plots till Thanksgiving.


----------



## deers2ward

Looks like Harvey is going to bring some rain tomorrow through Sat, so that is good. 

Does seem like September is a total drought month the last couple of years at least.  

I mowed a couple weeks ago to the ground with the bush hog and hasnt rained since so still short. Will spray at end of sept, then plant middle of Oct.


----------



## Milkman

Triple C said:


> Excellent chance of rain in forecast through the weekend.  Gonna get brassicas in the ground this week.  Usually wait until end of September or early Oct to plant rye, wheat and oats but I'm tempted to plant it all this week with the rain in the forecast.  We've never planted grains n clover this early.  What's your opinion on planting everything this week?



I have planted at Labor Day several times with good results. I have also had Army worms that came through in September wiping out my early plots. 
I typically wait until late September now.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> You will get your cereal grains to germinate, with moisture and grow.  Most of your clover will sit there till the temperature cools off.  Mother Nature won't let it germinate till the chance of it's success is the greatest, so if you're planting it with your cereal grains, your grains will get tall and shade out your clovers(?).
> 
> Now, will your cereal grains get tall and to the point of not being palatable, come rifle season?  Maybe?
> 
> September is one of the driest months of the year, typically and I am always concerned about that and one of the reasons I try to wait.
> 
> Maybe hedge your bets (if you're inclined to plant) and not plant all and see where you stand, the end of September?  Worst case you'll have some fresh planted tender morsels for the deer to work on.
> 
> It's early ....... but then again, last year, I did not have any food plots till Thanksgiving.


This^^^^^^^
 The deer need more food assistance Dec-March.Thats another reason to wait.


----------



## Triple C

Appreciate the comments guys.  I've never planted grains or clover this early but got tempted with the rain supposedly coming this week.  I'm gonna wait till the end of September or early October and plant the grains and clover as usual.

I am planting brassicas this week.  Will post pics as the plots develop.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, I am starting to get that itch!!!  How are the brassica's looking Triple C?   They out of the ground yet?   Have you gotten much rain?

Got my seed order placed, which will be on a pallet ready for me, when I am ready!!!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> Well, I am starting to get that itch!!!  How are the brassica's looking Triple C?   They out of the ground yet?   Have you gotten much rain?
> 
> Got my seed order placed, which will be on a pallet ready for me, when I am ready!!!



1.03 inches of rain prior to planting last weekend and 0.34" rain since planting last weekend.  Assume they've germinated.  Not going down this weekend but will take pics next weekend.  I've got oats, wheat, rye and clover ready to go in at the end of the month. Looks like this weekend will be the best archery opening day weather wise in a very long time and I'm not gonna be there.  Oldest son and grandson headed down this afternoon to place a couple of ladder stands and hunt this weekend.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Well, I am starting to get that itch!!!
> 
> Got my seed order placed, which will be on a pallet ready for me, when I am ready!!!



Me too! 

Dirt is turned and I visited your homeboys in Manchester last Friday and picked everything up. I put lime down last week but it was too wet to do anything else.

With rain coming next week I'm like a kid at Christmas. Plots are all going in this weekend including my clover. I'm ready to park the tractor in the barn for the last time this year and break out the camo and weapons.


----------



## Crakajak

Just have to finish spraying for nutgrass this weekend in the clover.Touch up spraying the crabgrass and bushhog 100 acres. Overseeding next weekend.THEN I can concentrate on being a killa.


----------



## Canuck5

Looks like everyone's plan is coming together!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Something tells me we are going to have a big (Irma) acorn drop next week.


----------



## GeorgeShu

Canuck, just about 11 months ago hurricane Matthew blew through SE Ga with winds in 70+ mph range. It knocked over countless big old oak trees many of which were top heavy with acorns.

Lets hope this wind will rattle the acorn out of the trees but leave them standing.


----------



## Canuck5

You're right .... losing the acorn crop is one thing, but the tree's ........ let's hope not!


----------



## Triple C

Gonna be tempting not to plant grains and clover after Irma comes through next week.  Still gonna wait till end of month of early October.


----------



## Canuck5

Some decisions get hard!!!  Thank goodness I don't have to earn a living off of food plotting!


----------



## Crakajak

Triple C said:


> Gonna be tempting not to plant grains and clover after Irma comes through next week.  Still gonna wait till end of month of early October.



Thats my plan for overseeding my clover


----------



## elfiii

I couldn't wait. Did it all last weekend. 14 days from now my plots will either be up and going strong or there's going to be some mighty fine feed troughs at the bottom of the hills.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> I couldn't wait. Did it all last weekend. 14 days from now my plots will either be up and going strong or there's going to be some mighty fine feed troughs at the bottom of the hills.



You might be ok.  I think we got less than 4" over about 6 hours .... you might be ok!


----------



## Canuck5

Looks like more rain the weekend of the 23rd


----------



## sowgabuckstalker

Do you guys think I am ok to wait to plant about the middle of October or even the last week or so in October? Oats, Wheat, turnips is what I will be planting. Thanks.


----------



## T.P.

What a sad day.


----------



## Canuck5

Oh, T.P., say it isn't so!!!  The good part about it, is the deer won't care and you'll spot them easier.  The bad part, is you'll have lots of volunteer corn growing next year, which might not be all bad, if you plan for it.

Your pretty corn field, tho ......     You did raise a beautiful crop!


----------



## Canuck5

sowgabuckstalker said:


> Do you guys think I am ok to wait to plant about the middle of October or even the last week or so in October? Oats, Wheat, turnips is what I will be planting. Thanks.



I think you'll still be fine!


----------



## Canuck5

T.P., broadcast some wheat and clover in there!  You'll have the best buffet!


----------



## GAGE

T.P. said:


> What a sad day.
> 
> View attachment 913760



I still think this will be great, but are you planning on over seeding anything into your corn?


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> You might be ok.  I think we got less than 4" over about 6 hours .... you might be ok!



I'm thinking so too. The plots that are on the really steep hillsides got cut in with the discs so I've got several rows of furrows to catch the runoff.


----------



## T.P.

GAGE said:


> I still think this will be great, but are you planning on over seeding anything into your corn?



I had bushhogged a couple shooting lanes in it and was planning on planting that as soon as I got all the volunteer corn under control. Now I guess I'll just broadcast over the corn itself.


----------



## Crakajak

T.P. said:


> I had bushhogged a couple shooting lanes in it and was planning on planting that as soon as I got all the volunteer corn under control. Now I guess I'll just broadcast over the corn itself.



Could you burn it?


----------



## elfiii

T.P. said:


> I had bushhogged a couple shooting lanes in it and was planning on planting that as soon as I got all the volunteer corn under control. Now I guess I'll just broadcast over the corn itself.



Maybe run over first with some discs to get the biomass down on the ground?


----------



## mattech

That stinks about your corn.


----------



## antharper

*Food plot*

Planted plots all day today , over seeded and fertilized some imperial clover , planted this plot in wheat and turnips and mixed a bag of iron clay peas that I had left over , my daughter loves doing anything that involves the outdoors !


----------



## kmckinnie

Good job y'all. !!


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> Well, I am starting to get that itch!!!  *How are the brassica's looking Triple C?   They out of the ground yet?   Have you gotten much rain?*




Yep!  Got little over 3 inches of rain out of Irma that really helped jump start the forage radish and turnips.  Took this pick at the farm this weekend.




Planted grains and clover yesterday and this morning.  I'm worn out!  Planted winter wheat, Buck Forage Oats, Regal Graze Ladino clover and Durana clover.






Ran out of radish n turnips a couple of weeks ago in this plot.  Planted winter wheat in bare spot this morning.



Got one plot left to plant and if we get rain later this week I'll plant it next weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

Looking good Triple C!  Nice to see a little green!!!  I'm getting itchy now too!!!


----------



## GAGE

4 down and 6 to go, this mostly one man crew is tough.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Gonna plant this coming Saturday.


----------



## Canuck5

Looks like we have a spell of dry weather, in middle Georgia, over the next 2 weeks, but the temps are going to start cooling off.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Canuck5 said:


> Looks like we have a spell of dry weather, in middle Georgia, over the next 2 weeks, but the temps are going to start cooling off.



I noticed this was planning on planting next weekend but may have to wait for rain.....Hopefully not a repeat of last year


----------



## Canuck5

Hope not either ...... I'm going to wait a little while longer.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> Hope not either ...... I'm going to wait a little while longer.


I am waiting until the last weekend in Sept. Cooler temps expected and rain should start shortly afterwards.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> I am waiting until the last weekend in Sept. Cooler temps expected and rain should start shortly afterwards.



Ok, I am taking your word for it and writing this down!


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> Ok, I am taking your word for it and writing this down!



To the bank .


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> Looks like we have a spell of dry weather, in middle Georgia, over the next 2 weeks, but the temps are going to start cooling off.



Glad I got mine in just before Irma came through. Everything was up last weekend. No pics because they all just came up. I won't be back down there until next weekend and I expect I'll have a verdant emerald carpet everywhere. Or should I say I "suspect" I'll have a verdant emerald carpet everywhere?


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> Glad I got mine in just before Irma came through. Everything was up last weekend. No pics because they all just came up. I won't be back down there until next weekend and I expect I'll have a verdant emerald carpet everywhere. Or should I say I "suspect" I'll have a verdant emerald carpet everywhere?


You should have a great start. Hope we continue to get rain for everyone that has already planted. Looks like at least 10 days before  any rain in my little slice of heaven.


----------



## antharper

*Food plot*

This is a plot we planted Labor Day in middle ga , Oats , wheat , and iron clay peas , filled feeder up same day and haven't been back , built a couple scare crows to try and keep turkey out , that's my 2 hunting partners dad and daughter with Billy , my daughter named him , hopefully Irma didn't do him to bad !


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Testing, picture upload. Some will load and others not. Pic is of a 2+ acre clover field that I covered in straw. I have a thread in another forum [on topic questions] about posting pic issues so if you have solutions, please respond there and keep this thread mostly pics


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. does like pichers!  Keep them coming!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Well sat did not happen due to unforeseen problems. So shooting for this Sunday to plant.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Planted week before Irma.


----------



## Canuck5

Looking good!!!!  But, my apologies, again, a major drought is headed our way, since I am planting this weekend.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Here is another planted week before Irma.

Athens Seed's premium fall mix.


----------



## GAGE

Finished 2 more last weekend, and hope to knock out 3 this weekend, which leaves 2 left.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Canuck5 said:


> Looking good!!!!  But, my apologies, again, a major drought is headed our way, since I am planting this weekend.



i hope not im on your schedule for this weekend hoping no repeat of last year


----------



## Canuck5

Doolydawg03 said:


> i hope not im on your schedule for this weekend hoping no repeat of last year



Yeah, we don't need a repeat of last year!!  Wished I could wait a tad longer, but "life" gets in the way.  Not sure when the next time I will be back down.  A slight glimer of hope, with a few showers in the forecast .....


----------



## Doolydawg03




----------



## Gbr5pb

*Repeat*

Planted Saturday weather update no rain in sight! Probably be last time


----------



## Beagler282

Got my dirt fertilized and turned in August. Planted just before Irma hit and they are green at this point. Had a nice quick little thunderstorm come through last week that helped with giving them some water. Maybe we will get a couple more quick showers but going to need a good rain for them to hold up.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Looks like an awesome patch!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

. Really liking the pull behind spreader. Way easier than doing by hand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Puts out the seeds nice and even. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Planted four strips four 8' harrow widths wide leaving some standing cover. They seem to like it better when I do that. Planted wheat oats clover rape and radish. Can't wait till gun season.


----------



## Canuck5

Anybody know an updated rain dance?  My old one didn't work last year and I want to be a little more proactive this year.  Seeds are in the dry ground!  I just need to add water!

I actually feel better about the seeds this year, than last.  Last year we planted ahead of a nice 1 1/2" shower, with some stuff germinating but no more rain till late November.  The seeds will now be there when Mother Nature decides to bless us with some!

I'm still going to hunt at elfiii's this year .....


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...Hope you come up with a rain dance that works.  Planted radish and turnips on Sept 2nd, ahead of Irma and grains a few days after Irma dumped about 3.5 inches of rain at our place.  Both are looking good and hope they hold on till we get some more rain.


----------



## Canuck5

That is nice, Triple C!  Your deer appreciate what you've done!

I didn't take any pics, but my plots look like a drunk, worked the soil.  I left as much Medium Red Clover, that was looking good, as I could, but still over seeded everything.  I learned my lesson from last year!  My deer have some of that, to munch on till MN delivers!


----------



## deerbuster

Its been a very busy year for me. After moving 3 hours from the farm I hunt, finally got lime down for next year on 3 of our plots totaling right under 6 acres. Hopefully get some oats in the ground the next week. Really looking forward to seeing what a correct pH can do for us next year. This will be the first time they've ever been limed. Hoping to start  establishing some sections of perennial clover.

I've got a big vision on what to do with these plots in the coming year or two. 

I'll be sure to take pictures of our plots next time I'm at the farm.


----------



## Core Lokt

Planting at a fiends place Friday/Saturday (25 plots on 1K acres) and then I'll do my house plot in the next couple of weeks. Have one other friend to help as well but haven't heard when yet. Hope everyone gets some rain and no plot loss.


----------



## elfiii

Planting just before Irma was a smart and lucky move on my part.










Last year I broke my subsoiler and my discs on this plot. It is hard pan red clay and no amount of tillage will bust it up completely. Lucky for me the clover that was in the 5 way mix I planted last year liked it and took hold.





I came back this year and put down lime and 0-20-20 a couple of months ago and then top dressed it with some Duranna and chickory and it looks like they are going to take.





The Wx lady on TV this morning said rain this weekend. Hope she's right.


----------



## deerbuster

One of our plots that will be going in this week. Oats and some leftover peas, hoping to get the rain the weather lady is calling for this weekend


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Deerbuster, that is some pretty dirt.


----------



## nrh0011

looking good deer buster. Irma did you well, elfiii. Those look great.


----------



## Canuck5

Elfiii is one smart cookie!!!  Looks good!!


----------



## Canuck5

I just noticed that T.P. was banded .......   but we will keep his tradition alive!!!!!!  Who on here can build exquisite equipment????


----------



## deerbuster

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Deerbuster, that is some pretty dirt.



Thanks GlockMan. Its going to be able to control the grass in there, but we'll make it happen!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Yeah sprouts. Now come on rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Yessir got a good rain today.


----------



## elfiii

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Yeah sprouts. Now come on rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's some good looking dirt!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

elfiii said:


> That's some good looking dirt!


. Thank you. Blessed with good soil where I'm at.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Rain and a few more days have it looking great!!!


----------



## Powerline

*Lamar county*

Man that rain came just in time!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

What a little bit of rain does!!!!  Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAGE

Plot looks great Power, when did you plant?  I will see ours tomorrow, and I am hoping for similar results!


----------



## Powerline

GAGE said:


> Plot looks great Power, when did you plant?  I will see ours tomorrow, and I am hoping for similar results!



Planted on Sept 9th just before the first storm that rolled in.


----------



## Canuck5

Cause T.P. likes pichers.  Everything has germinated, but is now waiting on that 2" of promised rain, tomorrow.  It will go gangbusters after that!


----------



## Canuck5

And my back up plan, for this year has been leaving several strips of my medium red clover, which is still doing well!  I think there are a few other clovers in there now, too.

New planted 3 clovers, wheat and radishes on the left.  The medium red clover (blend) on the right.


----------



## Canuck5

And a 15 year old's first buck, taken in a food plot, munching on medium red clover.  (Congrats Ethan)


----------



## Triple C

We need a "Like" button.  Like!!!


----------



## Canuck5

We had 3 youngsters hunting this weekend and it all just tickled me to death!


----------



## Iwannashoot

Canuck5 said:


> We had 3 youngsters hunting this weekend and it all just tickled me to death!



Great job.  Tell that young man congrats on an great first buck. 

Nice clover too BTW.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> We had 3 youngsters hunting this weekend and it all just tickled me to death!



Thats part of the reason I plant food plots. It lets the young ones see deer and get ready to them.
Congrats to Ethan for his first deer.


----------



## elfiii

Well, I'm a charter member of the army worm club now. Luckily I made it to the feed and seed before they closed Friday and got it sprayed Friday night. Replanted what they had got Saturday afternoon.



https://flic.kr/p/ZDrdYJ 



https://flic.kr/p/CBCse1


----------



## Crakajak

Sorry you had to join the club.Glad you were able to get replanted before the rain today.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> Sorry you had to join the club.Glad you were able to get replanted before the rain today.



Thanks. I've made it all these years with no problems but read about lots of other people's disasters on here. I knew sooner or later my turn would probably come. I'm definitely lucky I caught them before they got the whole plot. All the feed and seed had left was wheat, oats and rye and some collard greens so I did up my own mix.


----------



## Crakajak

Mid ga grain and Manchester feed had clover if you need some.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> Mid ga grain and Manchester feed had clover if you need some.



Thanks. It was a "right now" kind of thing so I took what Moss & Sons in Pine Mountain had.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> Thanks. It was a "right now" kind of thing so I took what Moss & Sons in Pine Mountain had.



What a pain, Elfiii!  I've got 20 lbs of my secret clover blend, I'll share with you, if you want something else to put out.  But, I won't be back down till the 4th.


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> What a pain, Elfiii!  I've got 20 lbs of my secret clover blend, I'll share with you, if you want something else to put out.  But, I won't be back down till the 4th.



Thank you sir. I'm good. I got them before they cleaned me out and I've still got 50% of the plot in good shape. As long as the deer don't eat the collards I planted for me I'm good to go.


----------



## Crakajak

elfiii said:


> As long as the deer don't eat the collards I planted for me I'm good to go.



Eating a mans collards is a killing offense.


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> Eating a mans collards is a killing offense.



And we intend to impose that penalty on all violators.


----------



## Canuck5

Looks like we got 3" of rain, down at camp!  Things should really take off now!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

My clover plot is doing well, should I fertilize it now or wait until next spring?


----------



## Canuck5

Very nice!!!   200 lbs/acre of 0-20-20, now!


----------



## Canuck5




----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Canuck5 said:


>


Thanks Canuck, you the plot master!!!!


----------



## Canuck5

Thanks!


----------



## Gut_Pile

You're clover looks great.


----------



## elfiii

SouthPaw Draw said:


> My clover plot is doing well, should I fertilize it now or wait until next spring?





Canuck5 said:


> Very nice!!!   200 lbs/acre of 0-20-20, now!



Holy Wah! at the clover! What Canuck said.^

You got it goin on in the hizzle house.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> My clover plot is doing well, should I fertilize it now or wait until next spring?



Now we know were all the deer will be hanging out. Great looking plot South paw


----------



## deerbuster

Oats seen to be doing well. These two plots equal right under 4 acres, got some weeds popping up in the biggest. Hopefully the deer find it tasty!


----------



## Canuck5

A couple of frosts, and some of those weeds will be toast!   That's looking very nice!!!


----------



## Triple C

SouthPaw Draw said:


> My clover plot is doing well, should I fertilize it now or wait until next spring?



Holy cow!  Southpaw...That's a beautiful patch of clover!  Kinda like the Energizer Bunny - Keeps going and going and going. That'll be feeding deer 2 years from now.


----------



## Forest Grump

deerbuster said:


> Oats seen to be doing well. These two plots equal right under 4 acres, got some weeds popping up in the biggest. Hopefully the deer find it tasty!



What kinda weeds ya got? 

We can fix that issue if it is bad. Some folks fret over a few weeds like it's a lawn; don't sweat that. But if you have more mustard than cereals, like I have in spots: Basagran is your huckleberry.


----------



## Crakajak

Forest Grump said:


> What kinda weeds ya got?
> 
> We can fix that issue if it is bad. Some folks fret over a few weeds like it's a lawn; don't sweat that. But if you have more mustard than cereals, like I have in spots: Basagran is your huckleberry.



I started out wanting a PURE clover patch. After several years of being unsuccessful I decided that I just needed more clover/ edible weeds than noxious weeds.


----------



## deerbuster

Forest Grump said:


> What kinda weeds ya got?
> 
> We can fix that issue if it is bad. Some folks fret over a few weeds like it's a lawn; don't sweat that. But if you have more mustard than cereals, like I have in spots: Basagran is your huckleberry.



I’ve got some mustards and Bermuda grass.


----------



## Forest Grump

deerbuster said:


> I’ve got some mustards and Bermuda grass.



Easy fix: Bermuda will depart (for the winter) at first frost, just wait. When it comes back out in late spring, hit it with clethodim 8-10 oz/ac + 1 qt COC. DO NOT do that now, or you will kill your plot!

Mustards: Basagran; I need to find time to spray some of my oats this weekend. 2-4 D B will do for mustards as well, if you already have that; but basagran is my favorite.


----------



## CF2015

Had a late start due to Irma. These were finally planted on 10/15 and 10/22. It was pretty wet when we planted, but we waited about as long as we could. Every plot was under water for almost a week after Irma came through. Planted Coker 227 Oats, Wheat, WI Beets and Greens, Durana and Crimson Clover.


----------



## CF2015

A few more


----------



## Canuck5

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Lookin good


----------



## Triple C

CF...You gonna have happy happy deer this winter in those plots!


----------



## Canuck5

A few weekend pics


----------



## elfiii

I wouldn't let the deer anywhere near those pears Canuck.


----------



## Canuck5

elfiii said:


> I wouldn't let the deer anywhere near those pears Canuck.



I swear, those are goooooooooood eating pears!!!


----------



## elfiii

Canuck5 said:


> I swear, those are goooooooooood eating pears!!!



That clover looks killer too!


----------



## Canuck5

Thanks!  Yeah, that Durana didn't go dormant this summer, so it's looking pretty good now!!


----------



## Canuck5

It's light years difference, between last year and this year, with some "food (plot food) on the table"!  In case nobody hasn't noticed, but the rut is on ..... (if it wasn't for my underwater thumb twiddling class, I'd be down there)

The last pic is of (youngster) Natalie ...... she got her first buck, on a clover food plot!!!


----------



## Canuck5

... and the weekend is only 1/2 over.


----------



## deerbuster

Oats seem to be doing well! Still battling some wild mustard though


----------



## Canuck5

That's a beautiful plot! Interestingly, I do have a wild brassica of sorts (wild turnip?) that does pop up from time to time, that the deer do eat, but usually not till late winter or early spring.

Do you have any pictures of your mustard?


----------



## deerbuster

Canuck5 said:


> That's a beautiful plot! Interestingly, I do have a wild brassica of sorts (wild turnip?) that does pop up from time to time, that the deer do eat, but usually not till late winter or early spring.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your mustard?



I do Not, I’ll be able to get some this coming weekend. I may Be mistaken by calling it mustard, it could be wild turnips?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's my powerline plot, doin pretty good, combine wheat and oats. If you're heading down Hwy 80 east from Talbotton, just past Poplar trace you'll see it on the right.....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice pic SPD!

How are the windows working in your stand?

Please send a few of your culls across the road.

Our rut was on fire last weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## thaney10

*Great Plot this year*

I planted Whitetail Institute No Plow this season and the deer are slap wearing it out. I did use a tractor/plow even
though it was No Plow. Lots of activity in the plot this season.


----------



## Canuck5

I think you have their approval!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Nice!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Nice pic SPD!
> 
> How are the windows working in your stand?
> 
> Please send a few of your culls across the road.
> 
> Our rut was on fire last weekend.
> 
> Good luck!



Working great Mo, thanks for givin those to me, stop by and see us sometime. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## atlashunter

Here is my little clover patch.


----------



## Canuck5

I bet you have visitors there!!!!!!!  Nice!!


----------



## Canuck5

Cause T.P. always used to like pichers.

My small mud puddle ponds are holding more water all the time and although you can't see it well, in this picture, they are getting used, a lot.  This one is at the end of a food plot.


----------



## Canuck5

All the plots are getting used and looking very well, this year, compared to last.  Radishes, wheat and clover being used.  Purple Top Turnips are being used by the Members, hopefully we'll see some signs of deer use, soon.


----------



## deerbuster

Our oats got hit fairly hard when the temps got down below 50F, although they seems to have a little leaf burn from the nights below 20. After checking cameras and pulling samples this week I was happy to see deer using them. I counted 9 in this picture


----------



## Canuck5

The oats are still working for you!  Still thinking about doing some Eagle Soybeans?


----------



## deerbuster

Canuck5 said:


> The oats are still working for you!  Still thinking about doing some Eagle Soybeans?



I think we have settled on ICPs. We plan on planting around 6 acres, and the Eagle beans were going to be a little too expensive at the moment.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Here's my powerline plot, doin pretty good, combine wheat and oats. If you're heading down Hwy 80 east from Talbotton, just past Poplar trace you'll see it on the right.....



Rode by there this weekend. Thought I saw a  yeti on the powerline right beside the road. I stopped and turned around when I got out to  take a picture I realized someone lost a cheap cooler..


----------



## HoCoLion91

5 way oats, wheat, rye, clover, rape. They mowed down close to the cover. The rape grew and blossomed, was not expecting that


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Started breaking up some new plots with my new to me Fred Cain Cultivator today, this thing really breaks the hard ground up. Bringing the dozer up in a few weeks to expand some of the plots, biggest will go from 1/3 acre to around 1.5 acres. Pulled 10 soil samples as well to get ready to put down lime as soon as they are all expanded. Probably end of February or mid March.


----------



## Canuck5

The deer are wearing the plots out right now.


----------



## Canuck5

Cut 5 trailer loads of wood this weekend ...... dug out the fire pit ...... Put out 350 lbs of white salt and mixed in another 350 lbs of mineral salt in 7 different sites ..... another 3 sites to go.


----------



## Triple C

Canuck5 said:


> The deer are wearing the plots out right now.



Canuck...What you got growing in the tree tubes?


----------



## Canuck5

I am not sure what is in those tree tubes, at the far end.  They were planted when I wasn't around.  The tall trees on the right are some apples, and dunstan chestnuts we planted a few years back.


----------



## Canuck5

T.P. loves pichers ....... we need more pichers ...... I'll have some more after Turkey Opener.


----------



## humdandy

Oats, Wheat, Rye and Clover.  This is about 2 ac. plot.

Lined with Sawtooths and 2 New Dunstans!

Gonna lime this week a new plot in the front field......will be 5 ac. plot.


----------



## Triple C

Cause T.P. loved pictures...

Daylighted an interior rd and planted in wheat and white clover.  Come late April wheat will be terminated and should have a nice stand of perennial clover that will last for several years.




Bout a 1/3 acre plot planted in perennial clover (durana n ladino) with wheat as a nurse crop.




Perimeter of largest plot, about 6 acres with the perimeter planted in durana and ladino clover with wheat as a nurse crop.


Lastly...pic of rotting turnips planted in the interior of largest plot last fall.  Think I'm done with brassicas after planting them for 5 or 6 years.  Deer do eat the tops, nibble on the bulbs, but have come to the conclusion that I get more bang for the buck with oats, wheat n rye grains.


Miss Ol' T.P.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> I am not sure what is in those tree tubes, at the far end.  They were planted when I wasn't around.  The tall trees on the right are some apples, and dunstan chestnuts we planted a few years back.



I think they are  pears.


----------



## Crakajak

Triple C,  
I plant turnips and such every 3-4 years. It keeps me from having  soil compacted to much.


----------



## Canuck5

humdandy said:


> Oats, Wheat, Rye and Clover.  This is about 2 ac. plot.
> 
> Lined with Sawtooths and 2 New Dunstans!
> 
> Gonna lime this week a new plot in the front field......will be 5 ac. plot.



Very nice!


----------



## Canuck5

Triple C, as usual, you're feeding your deer well!!!!!  I'll be doing some weed wiping in the not too distant future and terminating the wheat.


----------



## Canuck5

Crakajak said:


> I think they are  pears.



You could be right!!  I keep meaning to ask Mo


----------



## Triple C

Crakajak said:


> Triple C,
> I plant turnips and such every 3-4 years. It keeps me from having  soil compacted to much.



Crak...If I plant brassicas again it will be just for that reason...soil compaction, and it will prolly be radishes.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Man Triple C, I can surely see a big gobbler strutting in that daylighted road.

Have you seen any bounce back in your turkey population?


----------



## Triple C

Canuck...I do my best to keep deer n plenty of other critters fed. 

Cause T.P. loved pics I'll throw one more in.  Each year about green up time, I work my way back into the swamp to arrive at this secluded beaver pond which is just what I did this past Saturday morning.  You can see the remnants of an old duck blind in the pic.  I often wonder who built it and how much they must have enjoyed the time spent on the edge of this beaver pond.

Quite a few ducks were cruising around the pond as I slipped up near the blind and began lifting off the pond in pairs over the next few minutes. It was a cool sit.


----------



## Canuck5

I can almost see those ducks taking flight, there!!     Beautiful setting!


----------



## C.J.

Prepping some food plots. What have yall found is the best method to bust up dirt clods without buying a drag. 

Old mattress springs? Chain fence? Gate? Chain?


----------



## Canuck5

Probably a cultipacker is best, but, alas ......

If you were to work up the ground, when it's not too wet, nor when it's too dry and then wait a 1/2 a day, to let the clods dry out just a bit, then spread your seed and go back over top with a ....... Old mattress springs? Chain fence? Gate? Chain ...... you'll see that the clods will break up pretty easy.

If you waited till they dry out and become hard, then it becomes hard to break up.

I know a feller who has some chain link fencing available .....  to make one like this:


----------



## Crakajak

A 3 point tiller works also.
The secret, as Canuck5 stated is not to let the clods dry out before breaking them up.


----------



## Milkman

Triple C said:


> Cause T.P. loved pictures...
> 
> Daylighted an interior rd and planted in wheat and white clover.  Come late April wheat will be terminated and should have a nice stand of perennial clover that will last for several years.
> View attachment 926724
> 
> View attachment 926725
> 
> Bout a 1/3 acre plot planted in perennial clover (durana n ladino) with wheat as a nurse crop.
> View attachment 926726
> 
> View attachment 926727
> 
> Perimeter of largest plot, about 6 acres with the perimeter planted in durana and ladino clover with wheat as a nurse crop.
> View attachment 926728
> 
> Lastly...pic of rotting turnips planted in the interior of largest plot last fall.  Think I'm done with brassicas after planting them for 5 or 6 years.  Deer do eat the tops, nibble on the bulbs, but have come to the conclusion that I get more bang for the buck with oats, wheat n rye grains.
> View attachment 926729
> 
> Miss Ol' T.P.



TP can still read and look at pics. He just can’t post now.


----------



## Crakajak

C.J. said:


> Prepping some food plots. What have yall found is the best method to bust up dirt clods without buying a drag.
> 
> Old mattress springs? Chain fence? Gate? Chain?



Look for some old chain link fence.Nail a 4 x 4 or larger to the front add a tow line and your good to go.
My FIL used an BIG tractor tire and a chain until he made one.


----------



## Crakajak

Hey TP. Hope your doing well!!!!!


----------



## deerbuster

Going to be prepping plots this week for spring/summer plots. Turning under some oats, to prepare seed bed for ICPs.


----------



## Pw00132

We planted clover and chicory 2 weeks ago. They are coming up good. It’s really thick where I spilt the bag. I used plotspike from tractor supply.


----------



## robo1211

I have a few 'pichers.' First plot is turned and seeded on my newly purchased piece of property.


----------



## Canuck5

One, 23 pounder, flew over the cuckoo's nest and landed in front of Ken this weekend ...... into a food plot, and Ken brought him home.


----------



## Canuck5

And some food plot pics .... time for the weed wiper and release the clover.  Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Canuck5

A few more


----------



## elfiii

I know you like your weed wiper Canuck. Will it kill all that grass in the clover?


----------



## Canuck5

Grass is very easy to kill with glyphosate!  As long as a little of the 50/50 mix touches the grass, it will kill it.  If some of the glyphosate touches the clover, it will set it back a little, but it will come back.

The trick is just getting the height adjusted on it.  If you let the grass get a little taller, on your plot, it will be easier.


----------



## Canuck5

Well, I weed wiped (almost) everything this weekend and planted some strips of corn in and around some of our larger food plots.  Just to add some "inviting structure", for the deer.

Mother Nature gave me 3/4" of rain before I left this morning and probably added another 3/4" to it.  Should be up in no time.


----------



## Crakajak

Canuck5 said:


> Well, I weed wiped (almost) everything this weekend and planted some strips of corn in and around some of our larger food plots.  Just to add some "inviting structure", for the deer.
> 
> Mother Nature gave me 3/4" of rain before I left this morning and probably added another 3/4" to it.  Should be up in no time.



I have some crabgrass and kudzu of you want to make it a diverse food plot!
I had 1 1/2 when I left at 2;00 on Sunday.


----------



## deerbuster

Due to the weather and limited time I haven’t been able to get down to the farm to plant our summer plots. I’ve got a few things I’m planning on planting: Sunn Hemp, sunflower, ICP, forage beans, and normal beans. Is planting in May going to be too late?


----------



## Canuck5

deerbuster said:


> Due to the weather and limited time I haven’t been able to get down to the farm to plant our summer plots. I’ve got a few things I’m planning on planting: Sunn Hemp, sunflower, ICP, forage beans, and normal beans. Is planting in May going to be too late?



No, early May preferrably, with lots of rainfall following, will be good!


----------



## elfiii

Crakajak said:


> I have some crabgrass and kudzu of you want to make it a diverse food plot!
> I had 1 1/2 when I left at 2;00 on Sunday.





#1 son and his bride closed on their brand new used home a couple of weeks ago and I have been busy with deferred maintenance at same and have no idea what is going on with mine. I fully expect all of the evil invasive stuff has me by the throat. Not being able to turkey hunt right now adds frustration to anticipation. It's a toxic mix.


----------



## Milkman

Some admin needs to change the title of this thread if year 5 is gonna be here too.


----------



## deerbuster

Oats did pretty well this year by putting on grain. Hate to have to turn it under, along with some clover but we’re getting ready for the summer plots.


----------



## Canuck5

Nice crop of oats!


----------



## Canuck5

8 days after weed wiping .... killing off wheat and grass to let the clover come thru.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Broke out the big equipment this weekend, brought the track loader up to the farm for the weekend. Got several plots cleared out to 1.5-2 acres each plus a few smaller plots opened up that I am going to turn into clover plots. Plan to get all the lime applied next weekend. Was even able to get a tower moved a good ways with the loader, way easier than taking down and putting on the trailer.


----------



## Canuck5

You got some work done!!!!  Nice!!!!


----------



## Crakajak

Amazing how fast things get do with the proper equipment.
Looking good Gadeerhunter 88.


----------



## OmenHonkey

Nice !!!


----------



## arrendale8105

Planted my little 1/3 acre plot yesterday.  Planted eagle beans, iron clay peas, lab lab, and sunn hemp.  everything will get wiped out except the hemp but i love planting it anyways.  I may fence off half of it to try to let it get up before they eat it.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

Well after a few hot days I got 8 tons of lime applied and started getting it turned into the soil. Will hopefully finish getting it turned in tomorrow after work. Even got the wife running the tractor now so I can take a break for lunch.


----------



## Triple C

What better way to spend Mothers day with the wife than watching her git er done on a tractor!


----------



## hancock husler

Reeves young has some nice equipment


----------



## Canuck5

So, as we're nearing the end of "T.P.'s 4th Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread" and getting ready to start a new (soon) "T.P.'s 5th Annual Food Plot Prep Picture Thread", what do you think worked for you, last deer season?  Meaning, what do you think helped in your deer harvest.

I normally plant oats, but like to change things up, to give the ground a little relief, so, wheat was my cereal grain last fall and it did well and the deer enjoyed it.  Next was our perennial clover plots, since we had a moderate summer and enough rain last year, to keep it tasty.

Then radishes (the leaves) were definitely enjoyed by the deer.  No question.  After that came purple top turnips, when we had a couple of good freezes.

Now it's clover.  What did you find helped you?


----------

